# My wife get blocks



## khaled (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi 
Just we both started Uper here and she worked only 2 weeks then gets blocked without knowing the reason other than having low rating.

I would look for it as you started a new job and get fired so quickly may be because the rider does not think not giving 5 out of 5 will stop the driver 

The rating should either to 2.5 or let the rider know that uper look at above 80 % as satisfactory 

Another thing to mention that if Uber wants to care about customer is fine but the driver also needs more care they should guide him to better does not mean having too many will to drive inUber that you kick anyone with no mercy


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Ask her to go to the nearest physical office and have her ask what happened. She should atleast be able to take a course to get reactivated. Just try to be as polite as possible.


----------



## khaled (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi she does not want to work anymore with them she spend a lot of money for a car and P endorsement and police certificate and then only 2 weeks of work and stopped without notice I mean from the post no one may consider this as a real job


----------



## canyon (Dec 22, 2015)

Obviously you arent from here, and maybe your personality traits are different than ours or maybe she just cant do the job. She could always work at a grocery store as a bag lady. Cant screw that up to much.


----------

